# BelmontCounty



## garyb (Apr 19, 2013)

Any mushroom hunters in Belmont, been wanting to get out and do some looking, maybe next week things should be real good. Any new mushroom hunters needing guidance, be more than glad to help with knowledge


----------



## garyb (Apr 19, 2013)

Found 15 morels Saturday while turkey hunting, they looked really good, considering how cold it has been, I am hopeing this weekend they should really start to show them selves.


----------

